# Eye strain



## Rhisiart (Feb 18, 2008)

My Mac specs are shown below. I have a Mitsubishi 22" CRT monitor. For years my desktop resolution has been set at 1600 x 1200. At work the resolution on our PCs are pre-set by IT&Info to quantum specifications (i.e. a Hubble telescope is required to read print).

Perhaps unsurprisingly, I have been experiencing problems focusing on text for some months now, which may be down to eye strain, albeit my glycaemic index is borderline. 

Having moaned to _Herself_ about it, she suggested I change the resolution to 1280 x 1024 and move the monitor back 6 inches. It seemed like a retrograde step, but Spaces has made it all worthwhile.

Has anyone else had similar problems?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 18, 2008)

Face it, you are a geek growing older. Join the club.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Mikuro (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you thought about replacing the CRT with an LCD? I find CRTs more straining even at the same resolution. I know I used to get more headaches when I used CRTs. I do miss the consistency and contrast of CRTs, but I do not miss the eye strain.

My eyes are perfectly good, but I still set my browser's minimum font size to 14-15. It makes many sites render improperly, but I don't care; text is made for reading. I use fairly large text for most things, except for programming and Terminal.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 19, 2008)

It's just advancing years. I'm trying to find a monitor that will display resolutions of 256x128


----------



## bbloke (Feb 19, 2008)

The closest thing might be an iPod and a magnifying glass...


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 19, 2008)

Mikuro said:


> Have you thought about replacing the CRT with an LCD? I find CRTs more straining even at the same resolution. I know I used to get more headaches when I used CRTs. I do miss the consistency and contrast of CRTs, but I do not miss the eye strain.


You may have a point here. So far, scaling the resolution down has made an immense difference. I suppose I worry about ever decreasing circles, i.e. in a few years I'll be competing with CaptainQuark for the last available 256x128 monitor.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 19, 2008)

bbloke said:


> The closest thing might be an iPod and a magnifying glass...



Already got one of those


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 20, 2008)

bbloke said:


> The closest thing might be an iPod and a magnifying glass...



The next best thing!!!


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow. Where can I get one of those?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 21, 2008)

it was the "Made in Britain" bit that tickled me the most. The Yanks cause a problem, the British solve it.

I WANT ONE!


----------

